# Class participation?



## riverboats (Sep 9, 2012)

So I just started University 3 weeks ago and I'm feeling the stress of it already. I'm fine with all the readings and work, but I don't know how I'm going to make it through the class participation part of my modules. 

Especially when everyone else in the class seems to be so outspoken and confident. While they're all fighting for the chance to answer a question or voice an opinion, I'm sitting there counting down the minutes till class ends. It's even worse that I'm in Arts & Social science faculty, where everyone is expected to be so vocal 

Each class has about 20 people, which might not be a lot, but it really seems like a lot for me. I just can't make myself say anything if I know so many people are going to be listening. Also, it seems like everyone enrolled in classes in with their group of friends, which sucks for me because I'm always alone in class.

Does anyone else have this problem too? How do you cope with it? I think I might just give up the class participation grade.Thanks for reading


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with you. I try to participate some but there's always one student who answers everything, I like to wait until no one else answers then participate for whatever reason :/

Luckily, participation isn't too important in most courses.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

I'd try to answer something early on, then let everyone else duke it out the rest of the time. Honestly, I think these graded class discussions are pointless activities - it's more about people shouting things out for a participation grade rather than having a discussion of substance. I'd rather go home and write an in-depth essay than spew a comment in a discussion with little thought.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

same thing happened to me a week ago.
he started his lengthy opinion after I finished mine and his opinion differed from mine. I was like 'oh, sh*t'.
all I did was I pretended like nothing happened.

if the participation is really that important, here, it's better to ask a dumb question. unless the lecturer doesn't want that.


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

You should try emailing your professors to let them know you have social anxiety and are worried about participation. I'd imagine they'd be pretty sympathetic about the whole thing they might even drop the participation requirement or at least be more lenient.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If it's not worth much, and especially if just being there and paying attention counts for some of it, I just let it go. Like in my current class, it's 5% of the grade but 3/5 of that is attendance and attentiveness, so I don't worry much about the rest. If it were a larger portion of the grade, I'd consider talking to the instructor, although I've neglected to do presentations that were worth 10-20% in the past.



Cam1 said:


> I try to participate some but there's always one student who answers everything, I like to wait until no one else answers then participate for whatever reason :/


I do this, too. I only answer when no one else is answering. I think it's partly because it takes me time to build up the courage and figure out how I'm going to word it beforehand (because otherwise I won't know what to say once I start talking and get nervous), so when people are eager to speak (like they are in my current class) I never get the chance. Then if I do speak, the residual nervousness often prevents me from being able to concentrate for the rest of the class. I was trying to challenge myself to speak for a while, but because of the effect it had on my concentration, I decided that it just wasn't worth it. Paying attention and actually getting something out of lecture is more important than a few participation points.


----------



## riverboats (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for your replies. Most of the time I will formulate answers in my head and keep going over them, perfecting them until the chance to speak up passes. Plus it doesn't help that the other students are always so enthusiastic and fighting for their chance to participate.



hack646 said:


> You should try emailing your professors to let them know you have social anxiety and are worried about participation. I'd imagine they'd be pretty sympathetic about the whole thing they might even drop the participation requirement or at least be more lenient.


I've tried emailing one of them to request for a change in class, to one with less students. But she didn't reply me


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

When I find out that there is a participation grade in a class I email the teacher and explain to them about my social anxiety. That way they understand why I don't participate or are having problems speaking out. So far all of my teachers have been really understanding about the whole thing and they have found ways for me to get around it. 

Why don't you try and email your teachers? See what they say.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

kittenamos said:


> When I find out that there is a participation grade in a class I email the teacher and explain to them about my social anxiety. That way they understand why I don't participate or are having problems speaking out. So far all of my teachers have been really understanding about the whole thing and they have found ways for me to get around it.
> 
> Why don't you try and email your teachers? See what they say.


That takes guts. I've never told anyone about my SAD. Good to know they're understanding of it.

Random: Does anyone else wonder if their psychology teacher can figure out that we have SA?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Cam1 said:


> Random: Does anyone else wonder if their psychology teacher can figure out that we have SA?


My general psychology instructor noticed that I had a deer-in-headlights reaction when he asked me questions. He referred me to a counselor at the school.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Random: Does anyone else wonder if their psychology teacher can figure out that we have SA?


I had a suspicion one of my psych tutors last year had that idea, it's not hard to figure out, I guess. Seeing as I barely spoke a word.

I remember one specific tutorial, she talked about how we shouldn't be so hard on ourselves for the result of our latest paper. Apparently others were worried about their marks. (which I failed)

She was talking about all these personal issues we may face, like depression, anxiety, self harm, and how they impede our functioning. It all seemed to correspond to what was going on in my life at the time, it felt like she was talking to me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> That takes guts. I've never told anyone about my SAD. Good to know they're understanding of it.
> 
> Random: Does anyone else wonder if their psychology teacher can figure out that we have SA?


I think my psychology teacher figured out I had it, because she'd only occasionally encourage me to offer an answer. I hope she realised I had it anyway, otherwise I probably just come across as weird and awkward.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ive been on both sides of this -- as a student terrified to speak up in class, and as a teacher who understands that some students have social anxiety! i think it would be a good idea to speak with the teacher after class or email them and explain that you have trouble speaking up in class. you might be surprised at how understanding they are.


----------



## riverboats (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with Cam1... It takes guts to tell people you have SAD. I've never told anyone either, because I know most of them will just think of it as a weakness or shyness and try to 'break' me out of it.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I had this happen with 3 teachers, but the worse was my math teacher. He would call on me 4 times every class. I would be terrify every time i went inside that classroom, but i think he eventually figured it out.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I had that problem at first too. Now that I'm in a program that has a ton of talking it doesn't seem so bad lol. I'd advise you to sit at the front of the class.

-The teacher will notice you and can tell if you're paying attention.
-You can speak to the teacher without having the rest of the class turn around to look at you while you talk.
-If you speak softly like me often times the teacher will repeat what you said to the class in case others didn't hear.


----------



## Vintage Roses (Jun 25, 2012)

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> Yeah I had that problem at first too. Now that I'm in a program that has a ton of talking it doesn't seem so bad lol. I'd advise you to sit at the front of the class.
> 
> -The teacher will notice you and can tell if you're paying attention.
> *-You can speak to the teacher without having the rest of the class turn around to look at you while you talk.*
> -If you speak softly like me often times the teacher will repeat what you said to the class in case others didn't hear.


Gah, I hate when people do that in class. That's exactly why I try to sit at the front. It's like, why does the whole class feel the need to turn around and look at you answer a question?


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Vintage Roses said:


> Gah, I hate when people do that in class. That's exactly why I try to sit at the front. It's like, why does the whole class feel the need to turn around and look at you answer a question?


lmao i never understood this either
i mean, even from a non-SA standpoint i just dont get why some people literally twist their bodies to turn around just to watch the person talk, i can hear them just fine facing forward...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My history writing class is requiring me to discuss the class by raising our hand and getting called on 5 times. Participation is 20% of our grade. I'm not sure what do because my I don't usually raise my hand to discuss things...

Guess I'm in the same situation as you.


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

Great to read that other students feel the same way as I do! I`m in Psychology and some of my classes are over 250 people and its not too bad sitting there but when I know that a teacher picks random people, I don`t think it`s right at all. It just sucks that in big classes like that, you can`t really get to know the teacher but what can you do! I am very outgoing and enjoy my classes but I dread when I know it`s a class that requires participation. We are strong and as hard as it is, we can deffinately get through it, we need to believe in ourselves


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Yankees19 said:


> Great to read that other students feel the same way as I do! I`m in Psychology and some of my *classes are over 250 people and its not too bad sitting there but when I know that a teacher picks random people*, I don`t think it`s right at all. It just sucks that in big classes like that, you can`t really get to know the teacher but what can you do! I am very outgoing and enjoy my classes but I dread when I know it`s a class that requires participation. We are strong and as hard as it is, we can deffinately get through it, we need to believe in ourselves


That must be mind boggling..

Does anyone know if larger classrooms do class presentations and such? I'm thinking of like.. 100+ people? or even less? My university is very small and close knit. I love having classes where there's only like 10 people.. but it kills me when there's like 20-30, and they're the ones with presentations/class participation. :roll


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm taking an undergraduate/graduate seminar, and I'm an undergraduate. Participation is worth 20% of our grades as undergraduates. :no It is by far the most intimidating class I have ever taken. I'm trying to work up the nerve to participate next week.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

lavandula said:


> Does anyone know if larger classrooms do class presentations and such? I'm thinking of like.. 100+ people? or even less? My university is very small and close knit. I love having classes where there's only like 10 people.. but it kills me when there's like 20-30, and they're the ones with presentations/class participation. :roll


In my experience, huge classes rarely (if ever) require you to give class presentations. There just isn't time for all those people to present, and it would take the professor or TA forever to grade them all.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> Yeah I had that problem at first too. Now that I'm in a program that has a ton of talking it doesn't seem so bad lol. I'd advise you to sit at the front of the class.
> 
> -The teacher will notice you and can tell if you're paying attention.
> -You can speak to the teacher without having the rest of the class turn around to look at you while you talk.
> -If you speak softly like me often times the teacher will repeat what you said to the class in case others didn't hear.


I second this.

I always sit in the front in my psychology class because I have so many thoughts I'd like to share. I can't do so from anywhere else because I can't deal with people trying to catch a glimpse of who's speaking. I also don't have to speak very loudly in order for the prof to hear me. And he does repeat what people have said to the class. Also, it helps me pretend that my classes aren't actually filled with 500 people but only the 30 or so people I can see that sit there with me.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

AbsenceOfSound said:


> In my experience, huge classes rarely (if ever) require you to give class presentations. There just isn't time for all those people to present, and it would take the professor or TA forever to grade them all.


Ah, I figured. Thanks.


----------

